# Socks just had QUAD DOELINGS!!!!!



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, I guess the smelling the head theory works because she hasn't had ANY bucky scent to her like she did last season.... and she just had 4 baby girls!! All 4 are polled and 2 have bright blue eyes!

Question... the doe I have named Calico has a cleft lip???? How does that happen and will she be viable? She is up and running around now... she was the first to nurse but I've never seen anything like that???

Pictures of all 4 dry coming soon... until then here are some of them still wet. 

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
http://www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! 4 doelings!!!! Wow!!!!

I sure hope this means there's doe-luck going around. I'd love that! 

They're just adorable! Can't help you with the cleft lip, I really just don't know. If nothing else she'd make a wonderful pet. Congrats! :stars: :wahoo: :leap: :clap:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

SO cute!!!!!!! :leap:  arty: congrats! :wahoo:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh that is awesome!!! Maybe this is a sign of things to come and it will be a doe year!! I lovet hat little black doeling with four whit socks...how cute!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on all the doelings :stars: 

I cant see it in the picture but I believe goats can live with a cleft lip but I wouldnt sell her as a show goat :wink: her chances of survival might be minimal depending on the extent of her condition. You may have to pull her to make sure she is getting enough to eat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are so cute....congrats... :thumbup: :leap: :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW 4 DOES, how lucky are you? Congratulations.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

WOW! WELL worth the wait!

:stars: :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS X 4!!!!*


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow! Congrats! I hope this is a hint of a doe year to come!  :leap: :leap:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats!!! 4 does!!! What luck!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!!!! 4 doelings is amazing!


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

wow!!! are you going to bottle feed any of them?? 4 does is great!!!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: *WOW :shocked: ......CONGRATS!!!!!! They are sooooo cute....love the goat coat! *


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, I think they are wonderful and congrats congrats. Sounds like you will have some bottle babies or at least one. That is not a bad thing though. Keep the pics coming. I want to see what they look like in a few days. :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats! Wow Four doelings, Luck you! I am cutting way back to about 2 milkers this year so I figure this year will be my buck year.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

heathersboers said:


> wow!!! are you going to bottle feed any of them?? 4 does is great!!!!


I don't bottle any of Socks's kids... she can handle quads. :- ) She gets lots of extra supplements and I do watch to make sure everyone is growing at the same rate and that they always have full tummies though. She didn't need any help with her quads last year.

For anyone interested in baby pictures I update my 2010 sales page with new pics of the kids at LEAST once a week. :- ) I already have some new ones up now.

Here is a cute one of my son and his "Callie" 

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

What adorable babies. Your son is just beautiful.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE KIDS!!! Your little guy sure looks to love the baby girl


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

OMG How lucky are you!!!??? Congrats on all FOUR babies :stars:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Nov 8, 2009)

Adorable and amazing! You are truly blessed!!!


----------

